# Finally pulled the trigger on a boat



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 21, 2012)

I finally found a boat to start my build on. After several trips way outta the way to find out someone can't tell the difference between 32" and 36" I finally found a 1442 to turn into a bowfishing rig. I am going to deck the front alittle farther back than it is now. The platform will end up being 42" at the front and 56" at the back and 6 feet long. I am going to put 10-27watt LED's on the front (2 front, 2 corners and 3 down each side) to begin with. I have a aluminum tool box for a small pickup that I am going to set in the back to use as dry storage, bench seat, and a rear deck ( have to get more lights later ). I will remove the boat seats and use them on my bass boat. Just trying to decide if I want to elevate the front deck enough to put lights under it or if I want to put knee rails on it. Both ideas would accomplish keeing the line from getting wrapped around the lights just dont know which I am going to do yet. 








Went ahead and mounted the tool box in the boat not sure I like the way it looks but it is sturdy enough to use as a rear deck and gives me needed storage and a dry place to put all my electrical switches and stuff not to mention a nice bench seat.


----------



## Charlie157 (Jun 22, 2012)

Looking good! I'd keep the front deck as low as possible.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 22, 2012)

That is a great boat to start with. I like that tool box idea.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I just got the aluminum cut for the deck I am going with a flush deck and prob a small rail to go over the lights to keep the line from tangling up In them.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 22, 2012)

Got the front deck done used channel and a 2x4 to make it sturdy and flush. Need to take it apart and grind and paint the channel but this is how it will look.











here is a picture showing the room I left behind the tool box for the gas and battery


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 22, 2012)

looking good...just finished a new boat myself


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice. I like it. Look into some padding to set on the deck. My legs and knees get really sore after all night long


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 22, 2012)

ok I didn't like the way the tool box was sitting so I decided to cut it some more to get it to fit lower in the boat. I had to relocate the pistons in it because the part I removed had the original mount for the piston. the first picture shows where I was going to cut it the following shows the fit after the cut. 











I needed to coat the new deck with something and while I was walking through Lowe's I found this....











We will see how it holds up. Here are a few more pictures


----------



## brandonsc (Jun 22, 2012)

i like how your modifying the boat with a few rod holders you can still go fishing


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 23, 2012)

You could but I actually have a bass boat to fish from it is way more comfortable than this boat.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 24, 2012)

i have a tool box in my boat i use it to step up on the elevated deck and a bow box nice looking build lets c some leds on this thing


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 24, 2012)

I want to see them on it too but I have to hold off I promised my boys a pool and that is the priority now. it will prob be a moth or so before the LEDs are ordered. I am struggling with a rail at the moment. I want one that will go just above the lights to keep the line from getting tangled in them. thinking about conduit at the moment but have thought about chain Linc top rail. My problem is how do I attach the galvanised rail to the aluminum boat.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 24, 2012)

Brother inlaw donated a permanent on loan  motor...... 18hp evinrude


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jun 25, 2012)

tool box will bend if you sit or stand on it


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 25, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> tool box will bend if you sit or stand on it



Is this an observation or from personal experience. I have stood on many tool boxes and sat on even more and haven't ever had a problem. I jumped on this one and it seems to be very sturdy. This one actually has reinforcement under the lid. But either way if it ends up bending then I will just remove it and build something else to accomadate my needs


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 25, 2012)

mine has held up lots of weight we have shot some fish off of it. dont think that toolbox will have any probems


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 29, 2012)

Got my knee rails done today. Went with 12" ones I figured if I  ever wanted to put some big lights on this boat that would give me plenty of room. I went and seen a old friend at a muffler shop and got him or rather his helper to bend me some rails out of 1.5" exhaust tubing. I then attached a piece of galvanized angle to the boat and welded the pipe to it. I still need to put at least 1 brace on each side but I am going to wait till I get my lights mounted.. Hopefully going to order some of my lights next week.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 30, 2012)

looks good


----------



## drycreekboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Lookin good very nice build


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 3, 2012)

got the LED's on the way I ordered 10 -27 watters to start with will see how they work and possibly buy some of the newer 50's for the corners after they have been tested a little more. Chad with Customfitz Leds  said I should have them next week... now need batteries and troller shaft.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 5, 2012)

Went ahead and welded up my troller mount today. Need a new shaft for this troller to make it long enough going to order it next week. I also welded some guides on the side of the trailer to help with loading the boat and backing the trailer when there is no boat on it. I am going to get some float noodles to slide over the tubing to use as bumpers.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jul 24, 2012)

Made a bracket for my 3 watt led deck lights I put one on each side.






I got 6 of my 10-27watt leds put on waiting on the other 4 to show up.. there is no flash and no outside lights on in either of these pictures.I just hooked them up to see what they looked like I got alot of wiring to do before it can go to the lake.


----------



## S Adams (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Aug 2, 2012)

Fun !!!!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 2, 2012)

Alright I got the lights done and wired.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 2, 2012)

now time for the blood bath


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep went last night for a quick trip and made some guys fishing from the bank real happy when I gave them a bag full of huge shad to use for cut bait.


----------

